# Aire Lunas (34), F.a.o. Dave Burley. and anyone else!



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Last year we found an aire about 60 km due north of Beziers in southern France.
It is a very large grassed area with immature trees adjacent to an aire de loisirs, pool, playing field etc. The sports facilities were closed when we stayed there a couple of nights 18/19/september 2003. (See album for picture, one of the last uploaded.) We spent time watching Kingfishers flying along the small river running alongside the field.

I mention this to Dave because although the aire facilities are basic (tap and emptying point) it was very quiet and safe. We met a full-timing couple there who told us that it was one of their regular 'stop for a few days' places as it was so quiet.
It is quite a nice village a couple of hundred metres away and there is a decent size supermarket 15km away in Bedarieux.

Hope this is useful to someone.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sounds very nice Gillian, we are on top of Col d'aspin atm admiring the view and getting some much needed online time 

Could you add your aires collection to the Aires database or alternatively if you havent got time, supply with all the information and I could add them on your behalf ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Glad you saw it Dave.
What you make of it is up to you of course but hope it might be useful sometime. It is up in the hills and a bit off the beaten track which probably accounts for its quietness

Off again tomorrow for a month and will think about your suggestion on our return mid-September.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Have a safe and wonderful time Gillian, :wink:


----------

